# [SOLVED] Bluetooth Network Aggregation Point (NAP) issue

## entity

Hi, 

I'm trying to share network connection via bluetooth to a mobile device. I have followed instructions in Bluetooth Network Aggregation Point  wiki, and managed to pair the device with with bluetoothctl, however,  bluez-test-nap script fails with following error:

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/bluez-test-nap", line 41, in <module>

    server.Register(service, bridge)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/proxies.py", line 70, in __call__

    return self._proxy_method(*args, **keywords)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/proxies.py", line 145, in __call__

    **keywords)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/connection.py", line 651, in call_blocking

    message, timeout)

dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "Register" with signature "ss" on interface "org.bluez.NetworkServer1" doesn't exist
```

Any ideas?Last edited by entity on Mon Jul 17, 2017 9:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## entity

Well, I managed to make some progress since previous error was caused by missing kernel module.    :Embarassed: 

Still no tethering, though - next problem in line was following: 

```
Jul 17 23:17:10 [bluetoothd] bnep: bridge br1: interface bnep0 added

Jul 17 23:17:10 [kernel] [31037.126414] br1: port 2(bnep0) entered blocking state

Jul 17 23:17:10 [kernel] [31037.126416] br1: port 2(bnep0) entered disabled state

Jul 17 23:17:10 [kernel] [31037.126458] device bnep0 entered promiscuous mode

Jul 17 23:17:10 [kernel] [31037.126544] br1: port 2(bnep0) entered blocking state

Jul 17 23:17:10 [kernel] [31037.126545] br1: port 2(bnep0) entered listening state

Jul 17 23:17:10 [kernel] [31037.126965] udevd[26677]: Error changing net interface name bnep0 to enp0s20u11: Device or resource busy

Jul 17 23:17:10 [kernel] [31037.126970] udevd[26677]: could not rename interface '42' from 'bnep0' to 'enp0s20u11': Device or resource busy

Jul 17 23:17:12 [kernel] [31039.184430] br1: port 2(bnep0) entered learning state

Jul 17 23:17:12 [ModemManager] <info>  Couldn't check support for device at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-11': not supported by any plugin_

Jul 17 23:17:14 [kernel] [31041.232420] br1: port 2(bnep0) entered forwarding state

Jul 17 23:17:14 [kernel] [31041.232427] br1: topology change detected, propagating

Jul 17 23:19:52 [kernel] [31199.300311] br1: port 2(bnep0) entered disabled state

Jul 17 23:19:52 [kernel] [31199.302084] device bnep0 left promiscuous mode

Jul 17 23:19:52 [kernel] [31199.302085] br1: port 2(bnep0) entered disabled state

Jul 17 23:19:52 [ModemManager] <info>  (net/bnep0): released by modem /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-11_

Jul 17 23:19:59 [kernel] [31206.393715] bluetooth hci0:70 enp0s20u11: renamed from bnep0

Jul 17 23:19:59 [bluetoothd] bnep: Can't add enp0s20u11 to the bridge br1: Invalid argument(22)

Jul 17 23:19:59 [bluetoothd] BNEP server cannot be added

Jul 17 23:19:59 [ModemManager] <info>  (net/enp0s20u11): released by modem /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-11_

Jul 17 23:19:59 [ModemManager] <info>  Couldn't check support for device at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-11': Operation was cancelled_
```

Something udev seemingly was unable to do:

```

Jul 17 23:17:10 [kernel] [31037.126965] udevd[26677]: Error changing net interface name bnep0 to enp0s20u11: Device or resource busy

Jul 17 23:17:10 [kernel] [31037.126970] udevd[26677]: could not rename interface '42' from 'bnep0' to 'enp0s20u11': Device or resource busy

```

Which in turn causes following:

```

Jul 17 23:19:59 [bluetoothd] bnep: Can't add enp0s20u11 to the bridge br1: Invalid argument(22)

Jul 17 23:19:59 [bluetoothd] BNEP server cannot be added

```

Some searching eventually revealed this, which boils down to 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Dimitris 2015-10-23 01:18:02 EDT
> 
> (In reply to David Woodhouse from comment #1)
> ...

 

Predictable network names have been discussed here, for example, and quickest fix was explained by

 *SamuliSuominen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... create symlink from /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules to /dev/null ...
> 
> 

 

After also ensuring that firewall settings allowed traffic in FORWARD chain from interface br1, I was able to get Bluetooth Network Aggregation Point up and running, and my mobile device connected to it. Solved!  :Cool: 

----------

